# Suche guten Bike-Shop in Fürth



## Pistentiger (9. April 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin gerade nach Fürth gezogen und bin jetzt auf der Suche nach einem Bike-Laden, der sich um mein Radl kümmert.
Ich hatte bisher immer so einen 1-Mann-Laden. Die Kasse war in der Hosentasche, die Parts hatte er irgendwo in tausend Schuhschachteln verstreut und überhaupt war der Laden ein bisschen alternativ. Dafür war der Inhaber super nett, wirklich günstig und hilfsbereit. Wenn etwas defekt war, hat er es bei kleineren Sachen eigentlich immer sofort erledigt und man konnte das Rad gleich wieder mitnehmen. Selbst größere Probleme hat er meistens bis zum nächsten Tag erledigt. Kleinere Einstellarbeiten und Reparaturen waren sogar öfter mal umsonst, dafür habe ich alle Teile immer bei ihm gekauft. Und man konnte sich immer darauf verlassen, dass er einem nichts unnötig oder zu teuer verkauft und dass er einen nicht übers Ohr haut. Alles in allem, ein Service, wie man ihn sich wünscht.
In etwa so einen Laden suche ich nun in Fürth wieder. Kennt ihr sowas hier - einen fairen, guten, günstigen, echten Bastler- und Schrauberladen?

Viele Grüße,

Stefan


----------



## Altitude (9. April 2007)

RÖSSLEINS RADLERECK
Frohnmüller Str.

Fürth

Tel. 77 78 80


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roberino (10. April 2007)

Ich bin bisher immer bestens von den Jungs im Zentralrad Fürth, Moststrasse, Nähe Fürther Freiheit bedient worden. Gebe dort mein Bike immer zum Kundendienst ab. Einwandfrei.


----------



## harry kroll (10. April 2007)

ich kann dir nur rössleins radlereck empfehlen. der chef "luggi" macht auch sachen gangbar, die bei allen anderen nicht mehr zum reparieren waren. da er
selber früher mal profi war, weiß er auch was es heißt, auf sein bike zu warten. der hat mal für einen arbeitskollegen von mir ein bike noch fertig gemacht, obwohl wir 2 stunden nach ladenschluß kamen. mir war das total peinlich, denn ich wollte meinen arbeitskollegen nur den laden zeigen. 
und dann das nächste war, wir hatten kein geld dabei. da haben wir dann halt am tag drauf bezahlt. 
kein geld für neuteile, kein problem, wenn was gebrauchtes da ist, und es funktioniert, dann kann man das draufbauen lassen. 

laufräder zentrieren, auch hier einsame klasse. 

also ich würde mal vorbeischauen. der laden ist zwar mittlerweilen etwas größer, aber bei luggi, oli, marco usw. wirst du immer gut bedient.

ciao harry


----------



## Pistentiger (10. April 2007)

harry kroll schrieb:


> ich kann dir nur rössleins radlereck empfehlen. der chef "luggi" macht auch sachen gangbar, die bei allen anderen nicht mehr zum reparieren waren. da er
> selber früher mal profi war, weiß er auch was es heißt, auf sein bike zu warten. der hat mal für einen arbeitskollegen von mir ein bike noch fertig gemacht, obwohl wir 2 stunden nach ladenschluß kamen. [...]
> und dann das nächste war, wir hatten kein geld dabei. da haben wir dann halt am tag drauf bezahlt.
> kein geld für neuteile, kein problem, wenn was gebrauchtes da ist, und es funktioniert, dann kann man das draufbauen lassen.



Hallo,

ja, genau so stelle ich mir das vor. Erinnert mich an meinen alten Laden. Kein Geld dabei, kein Problem, man bringt es einfach später vorbei. Gebrauchte Teile drauf bauen finde ich auch gut, usw. Den werde ich mir mal anschauen.

Vielen Dank schon mal. Ich bin aber noch für weitere Tipps dankbar, falls jemand noch weitere Läden kennt.

Viele Grüße,

Stefan


----------



## MasterChris (14. April 2007)

um auch etwas werbung zu machen...

Adrenalin Fürth : Rad - Schnee - Rollsport
Karolinenstraße 36
D-90763 Fürth/Bayern

Telefon: 0911-711 660
Telefax: 0911-711 760







bin schon seit Jahren kunde bei den jungs, und bis heute sehr zufrieden


----------



## Priest0r (14. April 2007)

les nochmal was er gesucht hat.
würde der laden auf seine anforderungen zutreffen, hätte es wohl schon jmd anders gepostet


----------



## s-flo (14. April 2007)

glaub auch, da hat sich der masterchris wohl im threat vertan.
nicht dass der pistentiger noch auf dumme gedanken kommt

bin ebenfalls kunde beim luggi (rössleins radlereck), kann dir den laden auch empfehlen


----------



## reo-fahrer (14. April 2007)

da muß ich Priest0r mal recht geben, jeder Laden hat die Kunden, die er verdient.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## MasterChris (15. April 2007)

ja, ich weis, das adrenalin ist nicht der billigste laden...
aber ich fühl mich bei denen von anfang an wohl...
und wenn ich günstige parts will, die order ich mir übers net...
also was solls...


----------



## harry kroll (16. April 2007)

der spruch paßt aber. jeder laden hat die kunden die er verdient. aber bei luggi fühle ich mich sau wohl. selbst meine frau, die nichts mit biken zu tun hat, geht da gerne hin. und meine tochter mit fünf jahren ist von luggi nur noch begeistert. da heißt der luggi ____ "luggi tuggi". aber wie gesagt, auch ich habe lange gesucht. und da ich jetzt, oder eigentlich schon sehr lange diesen laden habe, werde ich auch nicht zu einen anderen gehen.

aber, mit luggi fahrradfahren..... bitte nur wenn du extrem fit bist, ansonsten wird das zur absoluten qual.

ciao harry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roberino (30. Juli 2007)

Bin nun auch beim Adrenalin gelandet  

Der Bikeladen vorher war nicht fähig meine Hayes Bremsen korrekt einzustellen. Ich war vor kurzem in den Alpen unterwegs und hatte mein Bike bei einem anderen Laden in Fürth zur Wartung gegeben. Nur haben meine Bremsen beim ersten Downhill schlapp gemacht. Danach habe ich das Problem denen geschildert, aber so recht wusten Sie nicht was sie zu tun hätten.

Also: Bikeladen gewechselt. Und nun habe ich wieder giftige Scheibenbremsen. Thx an das Adrenalin in Fürth


----------

